# The Riding at Tower Trax



## ronnielsu (Apr 26, 2010)

Has anyone been to Tower Trax lately? I haven't been since Labor Day weekend and was just woundering if anything has changed. Some friends and I are planning on riding out there next Sunday and was just woundering what to expect.


----------

